# Mahi-mahi



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

How to cook this thing? I'm not very familiar with it and I tried cooking it today. I Pam seared it simply with salt and pepper. But the texture was strange, firm and rubbery. I couldn't tell if I cooked it enough or too much.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Miss KK, was that frozen fish? What was the country of origin?

It's sounds like 'previously-frozen' fish and slightly over done, to me, IMHO that is.

I can only get frozen fish here in the middle of the desert (from Thailand I lthink), so I defrost slowly in the 'fridge and than on to a screamin' hot gas grill, _just_ cook it, pull it just as it's about to flake. S&P with some granulated garlic prior to cookin', wasabi and soy sauce, two scoops rice and I'm in heaven.





  








Dinner 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 5, 2013








(a favorite in Hawaii is a light batter and shallow fried, again until just done, on to a soft bun, tartar sauce, lettuce, tomato and sweet onions, ONO KINE GRINDZ)


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

not enough information really - but here are a couple of things that I've found to be true.

Firm Fish usually = dry fish - overcooked.

Rubbery Fish = seasoned / treated / conditioned fish - which magnifies the Firm Fish item.

Without further details I'd have to say you probably got Frozen Mahi-Mahi Steaks (ones that have been treated to retain moisture), they were defrosted fast and you cooked them as if they were fresh... which means you over cooked them.

Treated fish doesn't release from the pan the same way as fresh and it doesn't flake as fresh fish does, so commonly it is over cooked. Defrosting fast just magnifies this problem.

IQF high-liner partially cooked portions and another uncooked brand put up from Sysco have been the bane of fish cooking for the last year or so. Lots of P/O'd cooks. At least in my area....


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know what treated and conditioned fish means.

I bought mahi mahi fillets from a local fish monger.  I buy wonderful salmon, tuna, snapper, and diver scallops from him frequently.  I wanted to try something different and saw the mahi mahi.  As far as I know it was fresh fillets.

I am pretty sure I did not overcook it, the fish was not tough at all, it was opaque and flaky but... rubbery.  I thought it was underdone so I put it to cook some more and it still was soft and flaky.  All the while it was very tasty, but I'm unsure about whether or not it was overcooked.  I cooked it way longer than I cook salmon or any other fish for that matter and yet it was still tender so it's confusing.  Plus there were bits of pink.


----------



## jaycobb1045 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmmm, this is really interesting because I'd signed on today to post a similar question about red snapper.  Although I have prepared red snapper on several occasions before, this was the first time that I saw results similar to what you're describing with your mahi.  

I'm a little unclear about how it can be tender and rubbery at the same time, but perhaps if I describe my experience someone will be able to find a common thread.

I will begin by saying that my wife prepared this dish, not me, so I am not 100% on each step she took.  The basics are as follows - she set a couple pieces of red snapper (skin on, if that is relevant) in some coconut milk with thai green curry paste.  This container went in the fridge for about 45 mins.  Out of the fridge, into a hot pan with a little bit of the coconut curry liquid.  The fish immediately seized up and became tough and rubbery.  Was this due to the (1) coconut/curry mix, (2) the fast transition from cold to hot, or something else entirely?  My vote is for option 2, but I defer to the wisdom of the group.

As for mahi, I've cooked it almost exactly the way you describe on several occasions with great results.  Just like I've previously cooked red snapper on several occasions with great results.  That is why I was so intrigued by this post - what could it be that caused two different types of fish prepared by two different people to react in similar ways??  The suspense is too much for me to handle.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> I don't know what treated and conditioned fish means.


It means fish that has been either brined and/or treated with a phosphate ie. sodium tripolyphosphate to enhance the 'moisture content' and increase shelf life. (and subsequently pad the scale at weighing time!) It's like the 'guarenteed juicy' pork that is often sold as 'seasoned' or 'enhanced' some poultry has this done also mainly turkey.

The most common seafood that is treated this way is scallops - it's actually damn hard to find 'dry-pack' scallops anywhere but in major urban centers anymore as they have such a short shelf life, the retailers won't take a risk on loosing a shipment.

Personally I think all 'pre-brined' 'enhanced' 'wet-packed' 'conditioned' etc. should be either banned outright or at least have to have a large bright label firmly attached to it.


----------



## jaycobb1045 (Mar 6, 2012)

Interesting - could you please explain what it is about the treating/conditioning process that produces the results described by the OP and by me?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes I'm confused as well.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry to have confused you both.

I'm not sure of the exact chemical processes but i'll look them up and get back to you.

In short and to hopefully Un-Confuse things.

Some proteins are treated/processed with chemicals that alter their structure, the end result is that they are often firm, rubbery and yet still moist.  (pretty much as the first post mentions)


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Interesting. 
I get fresh Mahi and also have purchased frozen fillets from Costco. The frozen are individually vacuumed packed and I press out the water they exude with paper towels. 

Both are cooked the same way. Drying the fish as much as possible then seasoning with salt and pepper, some times a light dusting of Wondra. 

They are seared in grape seed oil until I get a good crust on one side then flipped for a brief time and removed. I like them with a touch of pink in the center. Both fresh and frozen have good texture. It's a thick firm fish by nature. Not as firm as swordfish. Never had a rubbery texture. I'm thinking they were over cooked if rubbery


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

The Costco Mahi is a very good product. Not all frozen or IQF fish has STPP. I'd like to say there's no reason to use STPP on any IQF fish because the fish is encased in ice and that already adds plenty of artificial weight. Sadly this is becoming more and more common and the real crusher is that STPP is not required to be listed on the label.

I still think it's unlikely that you received treated Mahi. Scallops and frozen "white" fish like cod, flounder, sole or pre-breaded products are far more likely culprits. With treated fish you get more of a glossy finish than opaque.

Freezing is probably still part of the issue though. I find that fish that's been frozen and not protected well, or frozen too long will behave like this when cooked. Mahi loins are often just thrown in a box, skin on and frozen with out any individual wrapping for wholesale. A lot of fish that may look fresh at the fish counter has been previously frozen.

Dave


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm probably not explaining the texture of this dish right. I cooked it a long time. It should've been overlooked but it wasn't. I think it was undercooked. It flaked easy, maybe rubbery is not the right word. It was springy, it had a lot of give. I guess I can ask the fishing get but will he tell me the truth? He's a little Chinese man and all he's ever said to me is "this very good fish, veeery fresh, very tasty, good quality."


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> I'm probably not explaining the texture of this dish right. I cooked it a long time. It should've been overlooked but it wasn't. I think it was undercooked. It flaked easy, maybe rubbery is not the right word. It was springy, it had a lot of give. I guess I can ask the fishing get but will he tell me the truth? He's a little Chinese man and all he's ever said to me is "this very good fish, veeery fresh, very tasty, good quality."


TBH - he probably doesn't even know the answer...

A "litmus test" so to speak would be to buy the same cut of fish from another place and cook it again in the same fashion.

What do you mean by "I cooked it a long time." ?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Such is the nature of Dolphin(Mahi) Usually caught off coast of  the Big Island but abundant here in Florida. A dark kind of oily fish . That pan cooked here or deep fried but also done other ways. Make sure its real Mahi and not its imitator Amberjack which looks the same but is garbage.

Once you freeze unless flash  frozen at catch point using nitrogen it will absorb its glaze water and act as a sponge. The cells break down because they expand,  The fish will  cook dry because it has lost its moisture to the thaw when frozen. Not the greatest fish but then not that expensive either.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ed, it cost $2 more per lb than the wild salmon I usually buy.  It was not dry.

I cooked it a long time means I put it skin side down for about 4min to crisp, turned it over for another 4 minutes.  Tried to eat it, it seemed raw.  I put it back in the pan for another minute or so.  It was moist, it tasted it good, it did not seem over cooked, it seemed a little undercooked still.  And yet, I just feel like something was not right.  I will make sure to order it at a restaurant next time I see it on a menu so that I can have a comparison.  You know, we served mahi mahi at our wedding but I don't remember having it.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Such is the nature of Dolphin(Mahi) Usually caught off coast of the Big Island but abundant here in Florida. A dark kind of oily fish . That pan cooked here or deep fried but also done other ways. Make sure its real Mahi and not its imitator Amberjack which looks the same but is garbage.
> 
> Once you freeze unless flash frozen at catch point using nitrogen it will absorb its glaze water and act as a sponge. The cells break down because they expand, The fish will cook dry because it has lost its moisture to the thaw when frozen. Not the greatest fish but then not that expensive either.


The Amberjack I get here in Fla is as good if not better than Mahi. I would buy it over Mahi when available at my fish monger


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Amberjack is often cut thick and "subbed" for other species.

The flesh will have that pinkish color you describe.

Don't blame it on your fish guy, he like everyone else likes a great deal.

Maybe bought it from a wholesaler that stops by from time to time and always has great stuff, but this one time...did not.

The rubber texture can come from being frozen and then thawed and frozen again.

If you still have the fillets take them back and show him...you would be doing him a favor.

He may not want to do any more business with the fly by nite traveling fish salesman.

mimi


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Go ahead and call me Gobsmacked that any one could confuse Amberjack with Mahi. The fillets are a much different shape. Mahi is one of the easier species to identify when looking at fillets.  I've never seen Amberjack  in a retail market but things do have a way of changing over time. We used to smoke some but most consider it a scrap fish.

Dave


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@ Gobsmacked... I myself have never seen Amberjack (info from the hubs who does a bit of saltwater guiding) and the only time I have handled Mahi (in Texas we call it Dolphinfish) was cleaning and portioning one that I caught.

Great little (well 55 lbs so not so little lol) fighter, that fish, and tasty too.

Slapped a bit of asian marinade on and grilled (gas grill).

Sweet and moist with huge tender flakes.

mimi


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Mmmmmmm Fresh Caught Mahi is just awesome. We caught several Mahi last summer on a Tuna fishing trip to the OBX  but they were all smaller chicks and no nice Bulls.

A 55 # Mahi is a dandy!

Dave


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

@Ed...Sorry, but mahi should not be grey..it should be pink....if it's grey, it's either old or you've been sold a different kind of fish. i would describe it as sweet-moist, not oily. It's texture is firm with a mild taste and is pinkish-white. sometimes a dark red stripe runs down the length, which should be cut out....it's nasty(bitter,strong). It also can have pink spots in the meat, which is normal.
@kk....I must add that when fish has been frozen and defrosted several times or not frozen properly in the first place,the flesh tends to be mushy not rubbery, and it would taste mushy and nasty,not firm and sweet as you say yours was. maybe you're just not used to cooking thicker white fish. when cooking white fish, you can kinda bend the flesh to have a look see inside..it should look completely white inside rather than translucent. Of course, if you have a thicker piece of fish there will be some carryover, so the very middle should still have a trace of translucence...anyway, just a few thoughts.

joey
for those of you who have been lucky enough to catch mahi/dorado/dolphin fish and to see them change colors when taken out of the water it is always awesome and always memorable......we caught and ate A LOT of dorado during our time in the Caribbean....love that fish!!!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Hawaii May 2012 345.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 6, 2013








These Mahi were too small at the Honolulu Fish Auction, so they were not sold that day

I had they pleasure of speaking for some time with one the guys from Hawaii Seafood

Here's an article I had from them

http://www.hawaii-seafood.org/uploads/species pdfs/9-Hawaii Mahimahi.pdf

But, yeah are a great sportsman fish, good fighters for the smaller fish


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

durangojo said:


> @Ed...Sorry, but mahi should not be grey..it should be pink....if it's grey, it's either old or you've been sold a different kind of fish. i would describe it as sweet-moist, not oily. It's texture is firm with a mild taste and is pinkish-white. sometimes a dark red stripe runs down the length, which should be cut out....it's nasty(bitter,strong). It also can have pink spots in the meat, which is normal.
> @kk....I must add that when fish has been frozen and defrosted several times or not frozen properly in the first place,the flesh tends to be mushy not rubbery, and it would taste mushy and nasty,not firm and sweet as you say yours was. maybe you're just not used to cooking thicker white fish. when cooking white fish, you can kinda bend the flesh to have a look see inside..it should look completely white inside rather than translucent. Of course, if you have a thicker piece of fish there will be some carryover, so the very middle should still have a trace of translucence...anyway, just a few thoughts.
> 
> joey
> for those of you who have been lucky enough to catch mahi/dorado/dolphin fish and to see them change colors when taken out of the water it is always awesome and always memorable......we caught and ate A LOT of dorado during our time in the Caribbean....love that fish!!!!!


This sounds like what I had was ok. Gotta say, it tasted very good, I will make it again. And even better my toddler ate all of his piece and most of mine too.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

The two things in this world that I miss more than baking all day are 1. catching a running grandchild in my arms for a big hug, and 2. hooking and fighting a big fish while trying to maintain sea legs in a big swell.

Always remember to use good body mechanics and keep a strong core (priceless).

mimi


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Funny I don't recall saying it was grey, and why it should cost more then real wild salmon is hard to fathom. Possibly if cooked and eaten a few hours after catching you may like it. I have never had it what I would call fresh caught so maybe different taste. I for one do not like it, and would take that wild grilled salmon anyday..


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

flipflopgirl said:


> 2. hooking and fighting a big fish while trying to maintain sea legs in a big swell.


That's what a fighting chair is for! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Dave


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Oops, sorry Ed, i stand corrected. you did say DARK and oily, not GREY. hmmm......sounds like mackerel, which to me is not a great tasting fish.

joey


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

durangojo said:


> Oops, sorry Ed, i stand corrected. you did say DARK and oily, not GREY. hmmm......sounds like mackerel, which to me is not a great tasting fish.
> 
> joey


I love mackerel yum!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah, well you like runny eggs as as well..maybe you can make a dish with both mackerel AND runny eggs...you go girl!!! ....Just not my 'cup of tea' is all....way too many other wonderful sea creatures and fish left in our dwindling oceans for mackerel to be even be a choice for me, but at the rate our planet is going mackerel may be the only sea creature left.......so we'll see, I guess.

joey,
geez, i truly hope that i am not coming off snarky or rude....not my intent..... there was at least a half dozen ways I could have said what I did but decided to have some fun with it, soooo,.let's just suffice it to say that mackerel is not my fish of choice......period.....ever.....as in even 'when' all the oceans dwindle to desert and hell freezes over!!!!!!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

To be truthful I don't really like fish at all.  My husband tells me I'm crazy to say that because he witnesses me eating fish frequently.  But there are very few that I like.  In my heart I love them all, in actuality I hate fish.  I guess what I mean is that I wish I could like fish more than I do, I eat it frequently because I believe it is part of a healthy diet, I enjoy cooking it but at the end of the day I'd prefer to eat steak.  I'm quite fond of salmon, tuna and halibut and I adore sushi (as much as steak), but I draw the line when a fish has a fishy smell.  For that reason I don't eat bass, or flounder or most white flaky fish.  Once I get a whiff of fishiness I'm out.


----------

